# powerbook qui mouline



## Calinou (22 Juillet 2010)

lorsque j'allume mon powerbook g4 j'ai juste la molette qui tourne a l'ecran et rien ne se passe. j'ai essaye de mettre le cd de reparation mais il ne monte pas.
si vous pouvez me donner quelques astuces pour le faire repartir ou est-il en fin de vie ?
merci pour votre aide
calinou


----------



## melaure (22 Juillet 2010)

Il faut appuyer sur C pour démarrer sur le CD (jusqu'à ce qu'il démarre).

Tu veux dire la roue multicolore ?


----------



## Calinou (22 Juillet 2010)

j'ai essaye de demarrer avec la touche C, mains ca ne marche pas. Non ce n'est pas la molette de couleur , en fait j'ai la pomme et en dessous comme un petit soleil qui tourne, le tout en gris.

merci pour ton aide
calinou


----------



## melaure (22 Juillet 2010)

Il y avait plusieurs CD avec cette machine. Les autres ne bootent pas non plus ?


----------



## Calinou (22 Juillet 2010)

j'ai les cd d'installation, mais je n'arrive pas a retirer le cd de depanage avec lequel je voulais faire un essai
calinou


----------



## melaure (22 Juillet 2010)

En rebootant avec le bouton de la souris appuyé (ou celui du trackpad) ?


----------



## Calinou (23 Juillet 2010)

j'ai réussi a retirer le CD puis j'ai essayer de redémarrer avec le CD de démarrage avec la touche C, ça ne fonctionne pas;

calinou


----------



## christophe2312 (27 Juillet 2010)

et en redemarrant en appuyant sur la touche X


----------

